# I can't complain



## candiceh (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't complain about my husband Micheal,been happily married for 2 years and will be three next week.He treats me very well and was taught very well.I know there is one song that reminds me of him,I just call you mine by Martina Mcbride.It will be 6 years next month when we met for the first time.I met him at a fund raiser,I got out of an abusive relationship and he was a widower at the time.He lost his 1st wife to late stages of breast cancer and he was a single father of three at the time,2 daughters and one son.His daughters are 20 turning 21 next week and 16 years old.His son is 14 years old.Micheal is 47 and turning 48 on Friday and I just turned 33 on Sunday.Our communication skills are there and our sex life is great.He admits I am a good step mother to his kids,have a great relationship with his daughters and my relationship with his son has been getting better lately.His son and I got into it after we got married.Thanks to counsoling,it is getting better one step at a time


----------



## Dellia (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm happy for you all. Best wishes for a long and happy marriage.


----------



## candiceh (Jan 11, 2012)

My husband can't stand seeing a woman getting abused,he treated his first wife the same way he treats me.Micheal is a good father too and shows it.Here is the song I mentioned:
http://www.cmt.com/videos/martina-mcbride/400024/i-just-call-you-mine.jhtml


----------

